# Romney only needs to bat .250 on election day



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 25, 2012)

If Romney wins one of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio then he will win the election. Book it.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Far from it

Romney trails in PA, Ohio, Virginia, Michigan, Wisconsin, Iowa and Nevada

He needs to bat .600 in swing states to win


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Far from it
> 
> Romney trails in PA, Ohio, Virginia, Michigan, Wisconsin, Iowa and Nevada
> 
> He needs to bat .600 in swing states to win



My analysis is based upon Florida, Virginia, NC and Colorado going for Romney. 

Virginia: Romney's been routinely ahead by 3 to 4 points and assuming nothing there changes.

Based upon that; if Romney gets one of the four aforementioned states; he will win the election. 

I'll note one caveat. If it's Wisconsin; then he could be 3 electoral votes short. However, I was just banking on at least one other close state (NH, NM, Iowa, Nevada or even PA, Ohio, Michigan) going his way.

My analysis is solid; based upon current projections. Your .600 crap is just desperation.


----------



## del (Oct 25, 2012)

solid analysis from the dope who thinks national review is a leftist rag

too funny


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Romney trails by 10 and needs 79 out of 146 Electoral votes

RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney trails by 10 and needs 79 out of 146 Electoral votes
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map



I don't really get what your point is. A lot of the gray (neutral) states on RCP are basically expected to go for Romney. You haven't refuted any of my calls, with the possible exception of Virginia. And I'll admit that it's a remote possibility that Virginia could go Obama; and that would change everything. And it's an even more remote possibility that Romney could lose Florida. But my analysis is based upon probabilities as they stand today.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 25, 2012)

Romney hasn't been up in one single recent poll of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio.  This thread is great news... for Barack Obama!


----------



## elvis (Oct 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Far from it
> 
> Romney trails in PA, Ohio, Virginia, Michigan, Wisconsin, Iowa and Nevada
> 
> He needs to bat .600 in swing states to win



You don't know what Margin of error means, do you hack?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 25, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Romney hasn't been up in one single recent poll of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio.  This thread is great news... for Barack Obama!



You're either a psychopath__ well let's just settle on that.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Romney hasn't been up in one single recent poll of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio.  This thread is great news... for Barack Obama!
> ...



You litter this place with nonsense threads and I'm the psychopath?


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Far from it
> ...



I could be wrong, but I think the numbers will move a solid two points a couple of days before the election.  We probably won't even see it in the public polls, but both campaigns will see it from internal polling.  I'm just not sure which way it's going to move.  If it moves toward Romney, then he will win in a cliff hanger.  If it moves to Obama, then you will see an electoral college landslide, although still a pretty close popular vote.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 26, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> My analysis is solid; based upon current projections. Your .600 crap is just desperation.



I'm glad to hear that - because it looks like fantasy to me. 

I still think Obama can hit 300.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 26, 2012)

Romney isn't remotely close in Michigan or PA. If someone is going to give Romney a chance to win those, they should be giving Obama chances to win Missouri, Arizona and other states. That's the first statistical blunder of the OP.

As far as the rest goes, here are Nate Silver's poll-based odds by state, which take all the polls into account..

WI 86
NV 78
OH 75
IA 68
NH 69
CO 57
VA 49
FL 35
NC 19

The polls will move, as Rasmussen will do their usual thing of removing the GOP bias from their polls in the last couple days, so they can point to those last polls and claim to be accurate. Hence, the poll averages will be moving Obama's way.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 26, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You clearly do not understand where the state of the race is. If the election were held today; the best Obama could hope for, is a cliff hanger. There are indications that Romney could break 300 electoral votes as well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 26, 2012)

mamooth said:


> Romney isn't remotely close in Michigan or PA. If someone is going to give Romney a chance to win those, they should be giving Obama chances to win Missouri, Arizona and other states. That's the first statistical blunder of the OP.
> 
> As far as the rest goes, here are Nate Silver's poll-based odds by state, which take all the polls into account..
> 
> ...



Only hacks reference Nate Silver.

And speaking of hackish; it's definitely hackish to say that Romney is not close in states that have recently showed polls with him in the lead or within a point. Geez you fucking noob. Get a fucking shred of intellectual honesty.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 26, 2012)

Saigon said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > My analysis is solid; based upon current projections. Your .600 crap is just desperation.
> ...



In theory. But you know the odds of that are probably under 1 percent. So, that's an odd thing to say following a 'fantasy' assertion.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 26, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> In theory. But you know the odds of that are probably under 1 percent. So, that's an odd thing to say following a 'fantasy' assertion.



Well, it's all speculation, of course. 

But sites like this one still have:

Obama 294 
Romney 244

ElectoralVote

So I'm not sure why you think they would be 99% wrong. Do you?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 26, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Romney hasn't been up in one single recent poll of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio.  This thread is great news... for Barack Obama!




The Most Recent Poll in MI has it a tie at 48. It's one of 4 used for the RCP average. The other 3 all have Obama up, but are all at least 10 days old min. 

The Most Recent Polls in WI also show a tie. 


Do try and keep up.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 26, 2012)

Saigon said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > In theory. But you know the odds of that are probably under 1 percent. So, that's an odd thing to say following a 'fantasy' assertion.
> ...



when they are still basing their Numbers on the Plus 7 Point Democrat Turn out in 2008. You bet they can be wrong. Turn out is likely going to be more like Dems plus 3, Which means most polls are over sampling Dems by 4%.

If you actually think Dems are going to turn out by 7 Points more than Republicans in this Election, You are delusional.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 26, 2012)

Charles - 

The site claims:

    The most recent poll in every state is always used.
    If no other polls were taken within a week of the most recent one, only the most recent poll counts.
    If one or more other polls were taken within a week of the most recent, all of them are averaged, weighted equally.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 26, 2012)

Saigon said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > In theory. But you know the odds of that are probably under 1 percent. So, that's an odd thing to say following a 'fantasy' assertion.
> ...



You can find plenty of random sites that favor Obama. I don't think there's a whole lot of merit to it. Just pro-Obama supporters trying to sell a narrative mostly.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 26, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



That's actually about what the map more realistically looked like before the debates...

Anyways, I was reading that hack site and they're claiming that Rassmussen is two points off and they're making it clear that they're cherry picking the leftist polls.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If Romney wins one of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio then he will win the election. Book it.



Did he win any of them?  he he he


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 14, 2012)

candycorn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney wins one of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio then he will win the election. Book it.
> ...



I guess if I was an Obama supporter with nothing good to discuss, I'd want to bump these old threads too

Have you ever once considered doing something useful with your time on Earth?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 14, 2012)

It's almost like democrats have such a need to continue the campaign they can't accept that obama won.


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 14, 2012)

The question is whether any reflection or introspection followed this embarrassing denial of reality. My guess is no.


----------



## del (Dec 14, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...





you should start a social club for political prognosticators

you could call it "fail"


----------



## Plasmaball (Dec 15, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



i have yet to see you do anything useful around here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> The question is whether any reflection or introspection followed this embarrassing denial of reality. My guess is no.



Republican Moderates cannot win

Boss Tweed's Spirit lives on in every Democrat inner city


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Frankie never heard of a "liberal" conspiracy he didn't like.  He has one for every occasion.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

candycorn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney wins one of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio then he will win the election. Book it.
> ...



Yea. You brag about the cheater and think it means something butthole.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> The question is whether any reflection or introspection followed this embarrassing denial of reality. My guess is no.



That's my question too. When you learn that Obama got 275K votes in county with only 176K registered voters have you come to realize that he used that overseas money to cheat? Or are you a hypocrite that is beyond reflection and introspection and into your embarrassing denial of reality? My understanding is no.


----------



## Capstone (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea. You brag about the cheater and think it means something butthole.


----------



## Capstone (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> [...] When you learn that Obama got 275K votes in county with only 176K registered voters have you come to realize that he used that overseas money to cheat? [...]



Well, c'mon already, let's see your source.


----------



## Toro (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Far from it
> ...



lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

Capstone said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > [...] When you learn that Obama got 275K votes in county with only 176K registered voters have you come to realize that he used that overseas money to cheat? [...]
> ...



Would you shut the fuck up if I showed you? Would you somehow stop worshipping Obama for that matter? I doubt it. I'm just calling it how I see it. I'm not on a crusade to appease fuckheads such as yourself.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I failed to forsee that the election would be so rigged. Certainly I worried about it. But even this surpassed my worries.


----------



## konradv (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Translation: I don't have any evidence.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

konradv said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



There's plenty of evidence out there. A fat lot you care about it bitch. Eat my ass.


----------



## konradv (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Still don't see any.  All I see is butthurt.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Hahaha

Poor lil fella


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

Funny how libs don't even entertain the reality of cheating and automatically mock anyone that calls out their messiah. Someday, you'll perish and weep. So enjoy your day while you can.


----------



## Toro (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Funny how libs don't even entertain the reality of cheating and automatically mock anyone that calls out their messiah. Someday, you'll perish and weep. So enjoy your day while you can.



Yes, you're right.

Never mind that Obama was leading in enough swing state polls to win if the election had been held on any day six months prior to the election.  He won by "cheating."

In the meantime, the Republican party has lost four of the past six Presidential elections and five of the last six Presidential popular votes.  But your problem is "cheating."

Run with it.  You'll be successful.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Funny how libs don't even entertain the reality of cheating and automatically mock anyone that calls out their messiah. Someday, you'll perish and weep. So enjoy your day while you can.



**scoff**


----------



## Toro (Dec 15, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how libs don't even entertain the reality of cheating and automatically mock anyone that calls out their messiah. *Someday, you'll perish and weep.* So enjoy your day while you can.
> ...



rofl

Someone should go back and post the threads in Nov/Dec 2010 by conservatives proclaiming liberalism "dead."

Then, someone should go back and post the threads in Nov/Dec 2008 by liberals proclaiming conservatism "dead."

Young'ns generally don't know better.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how libs don't even entertain the reality of cheating and automatically mock anyone that calls out their messiah. Someday, you'll perish and weep. So enjoy your day while you can.
> ...



Successful at what? I have no illusions that I'll change the establishment or convince idiots such as yourself. 

As for the polls; we knew they were getting rigged all the time. But only a fair election was ever going to refute them.

Do you think that it makes an ounce of sense that Obama couldn't get very many people to his rallies; but all of the sudden he is getting 90-95 percent turn-outs in his den of thieves counties? (Traditionally, less than half of Americans tend to vote as it is).

There's a reason that there was not one nail biter among the swing states. Clearly, Obama used his overseas money to pay off election officials.

Saint Lucie County Florida registered 275K votes for Obama. That's pretty remarkable considering there are only 176K registered voters there. All the more remarkable considering it was only 53 percent democrat during the 2000 census. Dude, that defies f'ing math and ethics. And that's just one of many blatant examples.

We saw how the military was not getting their ballots mailed to them too btw.

You can celebrate your deuche bag n' thief stealing an election. But you'll deserve everything you get. Cos the man that hands over his democracy deserves everything he/she gets. But you weasels keep pretending this is about my guy losing. I can accept a loss of my guy. But when the system is lost; then it's over. Don't think that the corruption won't hit. Hell, it's been hitting. America is fucked for a reason. Enjoy it bitches.


----------



## Toro (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I voted for Romney.  

Your response is sad.  

But funny at the same time.


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 15, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> The question is whether any reflection or introspection followed this embarrassing denial of reality. My guess is no.





TheGreatGatsby said:


> I failed to forsee that the election would be so rigged. Certainly I worried about it. But even this surpassed my worries.



Looks like I called it.


----------



## Toro (Dec 15, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > The question is whether any reflection or introspection followed this embarrassing denial of reality. My guess is no.
> ...



Yeah, well, that's like calling the sun would rise in the east in the morning.

Hopefully, the grown-ups in the Republican party are embarrassed.


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Saint Lucie County Florida registered 275K votes for Obama. That's pretty remarkable considering there are only 176K registered voters there. All the more remarkable considering it was only 53 percent democrat during the 2000 census. Dude, that defies f'ing math and ethics. And that's just one of many blatant examples.



Are you mental? Florida's election results are certified. The St. Lucie County tally was 65,869 Obama to 56,202 Romney.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Saint Lucie County Florida registered 275K votes for Obama. That's pretty remarkable considering there are only 176K registered voters there. All the more remarkable considering it was only 53 percent democrat during the 2000 census. Dude, that defies f'ing math and ethics. And that's just one of many blatant examples.
> ...



It'd appear that I got a story wrong. I thought I save the link to check, but I can't find it. But there's really no denying the fraud. 59 Philly precincts not giving Romney one vote? 19,605 to 0? Come on. America isn't that racist.

The same BS happened in 9 Cleveland precincts.

In Chicago, vote error messages routinely happened when people tried to vote for Romney (Never for Obama).

Voters in Nevada, North Carolina, Texas and Ohio also said they had pushed a button on a touch-screen voting machine for Romney, but the machines recorded their vote for Obama.



> The Columbus Dispatch estimated that more than 20 percent of registered Ohio voters arent eligible. In two counties, the number of registered voters actually exceeds the voting-age population, the report said. And, it said, in 31 other counties, registrations are above 90 percent of the population, a rate regarded as unrealistic by most voting experts.





> The Washington Times reported that officials in Florida banned observers from seeing the absentee ballots being opened and there was no way to know whether the absentee ballots that were produced were the same ones that were opened, or if all the ballots were produced.





> The Washington Times reported its suspicions of voter fraud in Pennsylvania, including that in Philadelphia, the [New] Black Panthers are currently standing outside polling booths, intimidating voters just like they did in 2008. It said, too, that 70 Republican polling inspectors were blocked from access.



The fix was in dude. There's a reason there were no nail biters despite Romney's huge momentum heading into the election. We saw Obama cheating to get overseas money. You think a criminal is not going to buy his election?


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It'd appear that I got a story wrong.



You get a lot of things wrong. 

Let me spell it out for you because this doesn't seem to have sunken in. Obama won by 5 _million_ votes. Not a precinct. Not a county. There are 27 _states_ that have smaller populations than his margin of victory. He won every single swing state, with the exception of North Carolina (curious, since "the fix was in" there). Take away Florida, Ohio, and Nevada: _he still wins handily_.

Romney's "huge momentum" was a myth, drummed up largely by the wingnut infotainment complex and media outlets that feed on horserace narratives. Many of you suckers fell for it hook, line, and sinker (despite a mountain of data clearly pointing to an Obama victory), which is why candycorn takes such relish in dredging up these ridiculous threads.

In the aftermath of the election, it's no secret that Romney's operation sucked. I'll grant you that during the election we didn't know how bad it was--but with the information that's since come out, now we _do_ know. His people doctored their own internal polls to give the results they wanted and his GOTV software crashed on election day. 

Romney's campaign and candidacy were inept, he faced structural barriers to victory via both the electoral college and the improving economic climate, and the "rigged" polls that showed an Obama victory virtually throughout the campaign are now known to have accurately sized up the demographics of the 2012 electorate (eliminating the only actual argument ever made to support the assertion they were wrong; despite that, you, bizarrely, seem to be clinging to the unskewed polls nonsense).

And yet you were surprised that Romney lost. Not only that, you _deny_ it. Get a fucking grip.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > It'd appear that I got a story wrong.
> ...



Don't be a dick. At least I admit when I may have erred. Most posters don't bother keeping it real like that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Let me spell it out for you because this doesn't seem to have sunken in. Obama won by 5 _million_ votes.
> 
> Romney's "huge momentum" was a myth, drummed up largely by the wingnut infotainment complex and media outlets that feed on horserace narratives. Many of you suckers fell for it hook, line, and sinker (despite a mountain of data clearly pointing to an Obama victory), which is why candycorn takes such relish in dredging up these ridiculous threads.
> 
> ...



5 million votes? You really think that's shit when cheating is taking place in mass? Millions of dollars buys a lot of votes. Don't be so thick. 

And you're talking trash about Romney's campaign b/c it's easy to trash talk the guy who's on the losing end. 

And Romney did have momentum. It's why he was getting huge crowds and Obama was playing to crowds a quarter of the size; routinely. 

You can ignore that the system is rigged if you want. But don't complain when you have these politicians who do what the f they want b/c they're more concerned with preserving the corruption than they are working for you.


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll give you credit when you can admit Obama won the election. And when you show some sign of awareness of your drastic misreading of this country, the electorate, and the election results in the lead-up to the vote.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

I haven't misread anything. The electoral process is thoroughly corrupted. You look the other way b/c it works in your favor. Obama literally committed felonies during the election process.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I haven't misread anything. The electoral process is thoroughly corrupted. You look the other way b/c it works in your favor. Obama literally committed felonies during the election process.



Also, this only validated the corrupt media. Again, nobody in there right mind is putting too much stock in polls. But b/c an election gets rigged, you want to pretend they were on the up and up all along.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



There are no grown ups in the republican party.  No one with any sense of self respect from the old school republican party gives a damn about the party anymore.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> I'll give you credit when you can admit Obama won the election. And when you show some sign of awareness of your drastic misreading of this country, the electorate, and the election results in the lead-up to the vote.








Bwahh!  Boss Tweed had his finger on the pulse of the voters in Cleveland, Philly and Miami


----------



## del (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



want some cheese with that?


----------



## del (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



yes, yes you did.

more gouda?


----------



## del (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



may have?


----------



## konradv (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Funny how libs don't even entertain the reality of cheating and automatically mock anyone that calls out their messiah. Someday, you'll perish and weep. So enjoy your day while you can.



When Dems thought they were cheated, the case went to the USSC.  Where's action the Reps are bringing..., I'll wait.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2012)

konradv said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how libs don't even entertain the reality of cheating and automatically mock anyone that calls out their messiah. Someday, you'll perish and weep. So enjoy your day while you can.
> ...



Republicans have brought the issue up to FoxNews


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



This issue isn't the Republicans. It's whether Obama cheated. He did.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Democrats would love for you to keep telling yourself that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I could care less what you'd 'love' or not love. I call things how they are.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



I know....I heard all about it on Fox

They gave everyone free stuff too


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Libs always pretend that Fox News is the decider. I haven't even watched that channel since the election. I don't need Fox to give me cues; much like I'm sure you don't need MSNBC to foster your natural idiocy.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Fox told me Obama got elected because the Liberal Mainstream Media lies to people


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Good for you.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Obama might be a Muslim

I can't be sure......I watch Fox


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're going to sleep well under your bridge tonight.


----------



## del (Dec 16, 2012)

i'm sure president romney will make election reform one of the first items on his agenda.


----------



## Toro (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I call things how they are.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...ey-only-needs-to-bat-250-on-election-day.html


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I could care less what you'd 'love' or not love. I call things how they are.



If this thread is any indication, you call things as _you think_ they are, usually based on the misinformation you've bought into -- from the hilarious "analysis" in the original post, to the laughable claim about St. Lucie County (which you now know was wrong to begin with), to your bullheaded insistence that garnering 100% of the vote in 59 heavily African-American voting precincts was obviously indicative of fraud (never mind the facts, that the President got nearly 100% of the African-American vote nationwide ...and that, per _The Philadelphia Inquirer_, many of the inner city precincts in question didn't have a single registered Republican living in them).

Here's a pristine example of the sort of misleading crap you're first accepting and then spreading yourself:



> The Columbus Dispatch estimated that more than 20 percent of registered Ohio voters arent eligible. In two counties, the number of registered voters actually exceeds the voting-age population, the report said. And, it said, in 31 other counties, registrations are above 90 percent of the population, a rate regarded as unrealistic by most voting experts.



That excerpt is misleading by way of omission, since the article from which it was cherry-picked actually named the two counties with voting rolls exceeding 100% of the voting age population (Wood and Lawrence Counties), and Romney won 56.5% to 41.43 in one and fared closer to the national average in the other (losing 51.21 to 46.37). 

Of course, the article itself is slightly misleading, in failing to mention what percentage of the "31 other [_dubious?_] counties" went for Romney.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

> More than one out of every five registered Ohio voters is probably ineligible to vote.



The lead of that article you quoted. It also mentioned that Eric Holder was solicited to purge the rolls of ineligible voters and he refused to cooperate.

As for citing counties that Romney still won; that doesn't mean that voter fraud wasn't working for Obama. Clearly, he could close the gap in such cases. Also, the rolls were bloated with ineligible voters so that Obama could stuff the ballot boxes with them.

Who wants voter ID laws? Republicans or Democrats? We know the game. Stop lying to us.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

> In February, the Pew Center on the States released a study called Inaccurate, Costly, and Inefficient showing that about 24 million U.S. voter registrations were no longer valid or had significant inaccuracies.
> 
> The research found: more than 1.8 million dead people listed as voters; about 2.75&#8201;million with voter registrations in more than one state; and about 12 million voter records with incorrect addresses, meaning either the voters moved or errors in the information make it unlikely any mailings can reach them.
> 
> The latter category is where you&#8217;ll find most of Ohio&#8217;s 1.6 million inactive voters.



1.6 million fake voters for Obama to play with in Ohio alone. He played that game in all the swing states. Again, it is Democrats who are opposing strict voting procedures b/c they are the ones cheating.


----------



## Toro (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> > More than one out of every five registered Ohio voters is probably ineligible to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The idea that over a fifth of people in Ohio are ineligible to vote is ridiculous, and beggars belief that anyone rational would consider it for a second.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 16, 2012)

what a dumb poster. almost inconceivable.


----------



## Toro (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> > In February, the Pew Center on the States released a study called Inaccurate, Costly, and Inefficient showing that about 24 million U.S. voter registrations were no longer valid or had significant inaccuracies.
> >
> > The research found: more than 1.8 million dead people listed as voters; about 2.75&#8201;million with voter registrations in more than one state; and about 12 million voter records with incorrect addresses, meaning either the voters moved or errors in the information make it unlikely any mailings can reach them.
> >
> ...



"Inactive" is not "ineligible" or "fake" FFS.

This meme is as pathetic as "Diebold stole the election for Bush in Ohio."


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

What the article _doesn't_ mention is the demographic breakdown of the ineligible voters.

Here's a clue for you: the fact that a "conservative" group sued Ohio's Secretary of State (Republican John Husted) so late in the game was clearly indicative of obfuscatory tactics. The GOP doesn't really _want_ to clean up the voting rolls across the board in Ohio, because they know that doing so wouldn't necessarily benefit the party. 

For the record: Ohio law requires voter ID, so the odds against pulling off voter fraud by using an ineligible voter's registration are very high, and the Ohio GOP knows it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

Capstone said:


> What the article _doesn't_ mention is the demographic breakdown of the ineligible voters.
> 
> Here's a clue for you: the fact that a "conservative" group sued Ohio's Secretary of State (Republican John Husted) so late in the game was clearly indicative of obfuscatory tactics. The GOP doesn't really _want_ to clean up the voting rolls across the board in Ohio, because they know that doing so wouldn't necessarily benefit the party.
> 
> For the record: Ohio law requires voter ID, so the odds against pulling off voter fraud by using an ineligible voter's registration are very high, and the Ohio GOP knows it.



You keep telling yourself that. We all know who the cheaters are.


----------



## konradv (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > What the article _doesn't_ mention is the demographic breakdown of the ineligible voters.
> ...



There were instances of Republicans cheating, so since you say we "all know", it must be them, eh?


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay, so I did a little research of my own, and here's what I found: out of The Dirty Dozen Voter Rolls cited in the Columbus Dispatch article, only one of the twelve went for Obama. 

Wood County went for Obama 51.21 to 46.37. 

Lawrence for Romney 56.5 to 41.43.

Delaware for Romney 60.86 to 37.71.

Mercer for Romney 76.53 to 21.77.

 Fairfield for Romney 56.82 to 41.39.

Van Wert for Romney 55.21% to 42.33.

 Jackson for Romney 58.97 to 38.54.

Greene for Romney 59.37 to 38.57.

Medina for Romney 55.45 to 42.65.

 Geauga for Romney 59.85 to 38.46.

 Henry for Romney 57.92 to 39.69.

Morrow for Romney 60.83 to 36.59.

Do you see any reason to suspect voter fraud _in favor_ of Obama there, GG?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

1. Those are counties which you've picked. 
2. You can cheat by precinct. It doesn't have to be all of a county.
3. That link that you posted showed that 20 percent of Ohioans being illegally registered. 1.6 million
4. Obama illegally raised millions overseas to pay off election officials.
5. Eric Holder completely disregarded the fraud.
6. Plenty of counties out there that Obama did win which he cheated.
7. Plenty of precincts Obama winning with 90 plus percent turnout and getting shutouts. That's mother f'ing bs.
8. We've all seen the many machines which register votes as Obama.
9. We know who opposes the voter ID laws. Even UN observers were scoffing at the inherent fraud in our system.

Stop being ignorant of what's going on. The voting process is an f'ing joke now. It should be paper ballots with tough voter ID and registration laws across the board. 

And when the president of the USA is an f'ing felon taking overseas money then that's just the icing on the fraud cake.


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 1. Those are counties which you've picked.



No, I didn't. Take a look to the left of the article and click on the little image marked _The Dirty Dozen Voter Rolls_.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 2. You can cheat by precinct. It doesn't have to be all of a county.



The County Boards of Election tally the results of all the precincts within the respective counties' borders. So, any reported results, fraudulent or otherwise, would be reflected  at the county level.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 3. That link that you posted showed that 20 percent of Ohioans being illegally registered. 1.6 million



As has already been pointed out to you, "inactive" and "illegally registered" aren't analytically synonymous phrases.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 4. Obama illegally raised millions overseas to pay off election officials.



Source please.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 5. Eric Holder completely disregarded the fraud.



What fraud?



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 6. Plenty of counties out there that Obama did win which he cheated.



For example?



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 7. Plenty of precincts Obama winning with 90 plus percent turnout and getting shutouts. That's mother f'ing bs.



It's not BS; it's demography.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 8. We've all seen the many machines which register votes as Obama.



Not quite "all" -- I haven't.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9. We know who opposes the voter ID laws. Even UN observers were scoffing at the inherent fraud in our system.



Voter ID laws aren't the issue in Ohio. We have an ID law in full force here. 

You're so full of your own shit ...it's mind-boggling.


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 16, 2012)

Capstone said:


> If this thread is any indication, you call things as _you think_ they are, usually based on the misinformation you've bought into -- from the hilarious "analysis" in the original post, to the laughable claim about St. Lucie County (which you now know was wrong to begin with), to your bullheaded insistence that garnering 100% of the vote in 59 heavily African-American voting precincts was obviously indicative of fraud (never mind the facts, that the President got nearly 100% of the African-American vote nationwide ...and that, per _The Philadelphia Inquirer_, many of the inner city precincts in question didn't have a single registered Republican living in them).



If there's one thing that illustrates, it's how the thinking (using that term loosely) of the reality denialists works. 

They hear something, generally false, in the rightwing blogosphere or on the radio or wherever. They don't bother to check it by looking up readily available facts in reputable sources, they don't bother to think about whether it makes sense (even, amazingly, when they admit their made-up assertion is "pretty remarkable"), and they certainly don't bother to critically examine it. Instead, they work this false 'fact' into the world view it validates and they shamelessly repeat it when asked to defend that view.

And in the rare instance where reality intrudes, they shrug it off and it's off to the next thing. There's no introspection, no reflection, no growth, no maturity. Just an endless stream of bullshit, flowing out of and sustaining the hermetically sealed alternate reality bubble.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 16, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > If this thread is any indication, you call things as _you think_ they are, usually based on the misinformation you've bought into -- from the hilarious "analysis" in the original post, to the laughable claim about St. Lucie County (which you now know was wrong to begin with), to your bullheaded insistence that garnering 100% of the vote in 59 heavily African-American voting precincts was obviously indicative of fraud (never mind the facts, that the President got nearly 100% of the African-American vote nationwide ...and that, per _The Philadelphia Inquirer_, many of the inner city precincts in question didn't have a single registered Republican living in them).
> ...



Shaddup. This is a message board, not a journalism publication. Mistakes are gonna happen. Get over yourself. Speaking of denial though; you're full of it.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2012)

Capstone said:


> Okay, so I did a little research of my own, and here's what I found: out of The Dirty Dozen Voter Rolls cited in the Columbus Dispatch article, only one of the twelve went for Obama.
> 
> Wood County went for Obama 51.21 to 46.37.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, counties don't vote....People do

You left out Cuyuhonga county where Cleveland is and Hamilton County, where Cincinatti is. 

Obama won Ohio......Romney lost nearly every swing state


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unfortunately, counties don't vote....People do



Too bad that's not the case where Congressional races are concerned.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



Unsurprisingly you miss the point. 

The issue isnt mistakes, its the fact that you and others on the right refuse to engage in critical, independent thinking, to research and learn the facts of an issue on your own, and accept those facts even if they conflict with rightist dogma.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2012)

Capstone said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, counties don't vote....People do
> ...



Nice try, but Congressional districts aren't divided by county either


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> You left out Cuyuhonga county where Cleveland is and Hamilton County, where Cincinatti is.



I didn't leave them out; the _Dirty Dozen_ link from the _Columbus Dispatch_ article did.


----------



## Toro (Dec 16, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Or that they even lost.

The nutters are living in utter denial that there is something wrong with them.  Instead, it is easier to conjure up fantasies about cheating than to have a hard look at yourself and understand why you lost to "the worst President in history."


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No shit. They're drawn up by partisan legislators for the purpose of avoiding a shift of power -- a tactic that backfired in Florida this year (right in Colonel West's face).


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2012)

Capstone said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You left out Cuyuhonga county where Cleveland is and Hamilton County, where Cincinatti is.
> ...



Since they are the most populated counties in Ohio and Obama won them by a large margin.......kinda blows away your theory doesn't it?


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

Uh oh, look at what I found, RW.

Be sure to compare and contrast the chart with the list of counties with bloated rolls reported by the Columbus Dispatch.

Note that the voting rolls in Cuyahoga, Franklin, and Hamilton counties (Ohio's 3 most populated, Democratic leaning counties) were all significantly pared back by Husted's Office, while all of the right-leaning counties mentioned on the Dispatch article's lists had significant increases.

What might that possibly imply?


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

And strictly for posterity's sake:



> *Ohio voter registration list nearly 500,000 smaller than in 2008: Statistical Snapshot*
> Published: Monday, September 17, 2012, 9:00 AM     Updated: Thursday, November 15, 2012, 9:54 AM
> 
> By Rich Exner, The Plain Dealer
> ...



Since I know that interesting web articles have a tendency to disappear.


----------



## Capstone (Dec 16, 2012)

In case you missed the point of all that,  RW, the reason Cuyahoga and Hamilton counties weren't mentioned explicitly by the Dispatch article is most likely because _their_ bloated rolls had already been dealt with back in September.

_That's_ how the GOP likes to operate -- in a blatantly partisan way, but almost always behind plenty of smoke and a whole bunch of mirrors...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 17, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Gag me with a spoon. You constantly overlook facts to suit your narrative. You know Obama is corrupt as the day is long. You don't care b/c you have your agenda.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 17, 2012)

Here are the links. 

Pundit Press: BREAKING: St. Lucie County, Florida Had 141.1% Turnout; Obama Won County

Articles: Did Obama Cheat? How to Answer the Question


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Here are the links.
> 
> Pundit Press: BREAKING: St. Lucie County, Florida Had 141.1% Turnout; Obama Won County
> 
> Articles: Did Obama Cheat? How to Answer the Question



Which should be a lesson about believing everything you read on the Internet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 17, 2012)

Toro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the links.
> ...



Or perhaps the lesson is to stop being a pawn and pull your head out of your ass. I don't know the exact origin of this report (from the link). But I have my doubts that someone spent 70 pages of work on a rouse. 

Why the discrepancy in cards cast and votes counted? I don't know. But I know the media isn't going to do their work. And you Mister Sanctimonious aren't going to pressure them to do it either. You're happy getting your ears tickled.

And as I look at those numbers and I'm consistently seeing 70 plus percent turn-out, I'm calling BS on that alone. Traditionally, the numbers are under 50 percent in most places. That alone reeks of ballot box stuffing.

And how about this. In Penn, turn-out was 60 percent statewide. But in Obama affiliated turf- 90 plus percent. Pundit Press: Fraud in PA: Obama Got Over 99% of Vote at Polls Where GOP Inspectors were Removed; Turnout Somehow "30%" Above Gov't Numbers

70 Page report: http://www.slcelections.com/Pdf Docs/2012 General/GEMS SOVC REPORT.pdf


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 17, 2012)

Capstone said:


> In case you missed the point of all that,  RW, the reason Cuyahoga and Hamilton counties weren't mentioned explicitly by the Dispatch article is most likely because _their_ bloated rolls had already been dealt with back in September.
> 
> _That's_ how the GOP likes to operate -- in a blatantly partisan way, but almost always behind plenty of smoke and a whole bunch of mirrors...



Good point

So, it appears voter suppression was highest in the heavy Democratic areas of Cuyahoga and Hamilton counties....In the end, Romney still lost Ohio


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Here are the links.
> 
> Pundit Press: BREAKING: St. Lucie County, Florida Had 141.1% Turnout; Obama Won County
> 
> Articles: Did Obama Cheat? How to Answer the Question



Haven't we debunked that 141.1% bullshit in dozens of threads already?

Keep beating that dead horse don't ya?


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...




Since you're a complete idiot, and not likely to change, let me do my good deed for the day and completely debunk your little RW meme jackoff fest.

The BRAD BLOG : Myth Busting: Examining the 'Evidence' That Obama Won Due to 'Widespread Voter Fraud'

Remember:  please be less stupid.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 17, 2012)

^^^

Good link. Thanks despite the insult. St. Lucie is sufficiently debunked for me now. However, that was always just one small component of the case against Obama cheating. Naturally the drones wanted to pretend otherwise.


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> Good link. Thanks despite the insult. St. Lucie is sufficiently debunked for me now. However, that was always just one small component of the case against Obama cheating. Naturally the drones wanted to pretend otherwise.



All right, in that case I retract the insults.

My apologies.

However, you have done nothing to show that there actually was any fraud, and that that was just 'one small component' of any case against Obama.

Otherwise, you would have made that case.


----------



## Capstone (Dec 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> So, it appears voter suppression was highest in the heavy Democratic areas of Cuyahoga and Hamilton counties....*In the end, Romney still lost Ohio*



Yes, and that's the beauty of the whole sordid thing. The GOP's dirtiest tricks simply aren't working anymore.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2012)

Love twisting the knife...especially in Gasbag's back.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 17, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Love twisting the knife...especially in Gasbag's back.



We'll see how much you love it when you're eating your weekly rations of Obama catfood


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Love twisting the knife...especially in Gasbag's back.
> ...



Gee, you guys also said Obama's BC was going to be exposed as a phony.  What happened to that dickless?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Alex Jones does 2+ hours of radio a day.  Nothing he ever predicted has come true.  For dumbasses like you, content=credibility.  It's no wonder you lost:.  You're an idiot.


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



1.  Yes, you should pull your head out of your ass.  You are a partisan ideologue. Recognize that your biases lead you to biased sources. 

2.  Do you own work. At the very least, huge discrepancies like the supposed fraud in St Lucie county should raise huge red flags that it may be wrong and you shouldn't trust it without verifying. 

3. There may have been fraud at some polls, like where Romney received no votes. I don't know.  But that isn't proof that he won the election because of fraud. Obama won by 5,000,000 votes and most of the swing states. That means there would have had to have been massive fraud for Obama to win. 

4.  And the idea that the MSM would cover this massive fraud up means that you're a nutter not to be taken seriously


----------



## Plasmaball (Dec 20, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Love twisting the knife...especially in Gasbag's back.
> ...



lucky you are never right.


----------



## AceRothstein (Dec 21, 2012)

All that batting practice and look where it got old Mitt.  A .111 average won't win you too many games.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 22, 2012)

Love this thread...way to go gasbag


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 23, 2012)

Why Obama isn't caving:


> Obama was so confident hed win, he even allowed himself a few moments of sympathy for an opponent he didnt especially like or respect.
> 
> I have a feeling for Romney and the people with him, he said, according to a staffer within earshot. This wont be easy for them.



He had no idea.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 23, 2012)

candycorn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I said that his BC listed "Frank Marshall Davis" as Father, that's why he's keeping it secret

Barack Hussein Davis


----------



## del (Dec 23, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



poor frank


----------



## Capstone (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't most Republicans think all blacks look alike?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2012)

Capstone said:


> Don't most Republicans think all blacks look alike?



It's probably the fact that they can't use the N-word any longer that makes them so angry


----------



## Huey (Jan 8, 2013)

Guess what folks

Obama won a second term.Way to go my brother


----------



## 1Templar (Jan 30, 2013)

Romney struck out... Book it.


----------



## Zona (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If Romney wins one of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio then he will win the election. Book it.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 30, 2013)

he he he


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 31, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If Romney wins one of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio then he will win the election. Book it.



Survey Says


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 31, 2013)

Obama doing great on the economy, amiright?


----------



## Capstone (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm planning on bumping this thread on election night 2016.


----------



## Capstone (Jan 31, 2013)

Capstone said:


> I'm planning on bumping this thread on election night 2016.



Oh, and I almost forgot: ...book it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 31, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If Romney wins one of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, or Ohio then he will win the election. Book it.



But instead, 

he ending up getting the Golden Sombrero!   lol

For you non-baseball fans:

Golden sombrero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sallow (Jan 31, 2013)

Book it Dano.


----------

